# Maplins



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Guys,

Do maplins sell any decentish watch tools such as fine screwdrivers?

Thanks


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i had a set from maplins but they werent fine enough for watches, ive got a set of trixes from the bay


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Have a look at Red Rooster UK. watch tools.  They got a bay shop as well.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks chaps.


----------



## Pontros (Apr 26, 2014)

Agree on the tools, but worth noting they do 50g of servisol pure silicone grease for much less than dedicated gasket grease, which I've been reliably informed is identical. It's the tube you want, not the aerosol...


----------

